# New Scalpel Chassis



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

Here it is our new link car with flex plate technology. The car will come with angled servo mounts, three flex plates for tuning the side to side roll, damper tubes and lowered rear pod kit to name a few. will be available soon.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Very nice!!More 1/12 tech. that carries over to 1/18pan cars the better!!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow*

hey nice looking car what kind of price are we looking at


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

will the mcallister 1/18 cot body fit it?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think the Mcallister COT is for the wider off road type cars like 18R. Our COT will fit the Brown Eng. car. BRP #264


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

*New Car!*

Here It Is, We Went Back To The Drawing Board And Here Is The "scooby Horton II " Coming Out In September 2010.


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

bigb11 said:


> Here It Is, We Went Back To The Drawing Board And Here Is The "scooby Horton II " Coming Out In September 2010.


Sorry for the delay, but it will be worth the wait. OCTOBER 30 SHOULD BE THE RELEASE DATE. THERE WILL BE ONLY 32 KITS AVAILIBLE.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Will we see the new chassis at the ECC?


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

yes, we will have our full team there.


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

SCOOBY II KITS ARE SHIPPING NOW! GET YOURS NOW, ONCE THERE GONE THERE GONE.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

how do i get one and how much


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

Please go to www.browneng.org


----------



## actionplus (Nov 15, 2010)

*To bad*

Man, I just got myself the old version.


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

*New oval car*

The new car has 2 degree of camber + - , large rear pod to fit most motors and it will be a kit no more needing a donorer car.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool stang body.....


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

The new Rhino is ready to ship! Rhino Oval coming soooooooon.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

When you going to come out to Ohio? We could host the Micro Nationals (I don't think RC Madness has them anymore)....


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> When you going to come out to Ohio? We could host the Micro Nationals (I don't think RC Madness has them anymore)....


They are supposed to be at Middle River Hobbies in Maryland this year.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Car looks great! 

Doug K.


----------

